# No String Loop...Am I the Only One?



## Holy Macarel (Mar 9, 2009)

I felt that way too a couple months ago but for the life of me, knocking under the arrow screws up my anchor not to mention tears my string up quick. I could see wear on the string literally after maybe 50 shots. I will admit, I shot without a loop for 10 years on my old Hoyt but it didnt work out as nice with my Matthews. But, once you go loop, you never go back!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Shot that setup all last year works great but got something new and better than a Loop or a rope now!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Shot that setup all last year works great but got something new and better than a Loop or a rope now!!


FINGERS? :teeth:

Speaking of loops/ropes, I saw something a couple of weeks ago that I'd never witnessed.

At the benefit shoot that Spoon's group put together there was a guy shooting the 2nd round that was using "BOTH". He was threading the rope through a D-loop. He had to prop the bow up and use both hands to get it set up to shoot. ?????


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree, if you try a loop you will see no reason to ever go back! They are also easy to tie with a little practice


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FINGERS? :teeth:
> 
> Speaking of loops/ropes, I saw something a couple of weeks ago that I'd never witnessed.
> 
> At the benefit shoot that Spoon's group put together there was a guy shooting the 2nd round that was using "BOTH". He was threading the rope through a D-loop. He had to prop the bow up and use both hands to get it set up to shoot. ?????


I even missed that. Do you remember who it was??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I even missed that. Do you remember who it was??


He was an older gentleman and shot in the far right lane on the 2nd round. Your score cards will probably have the lane assignments.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FINGERS? :teeth:
> 
> Speaking of loops/ropes, I saw something a couple of weeks ago that I'd never witnessed.
> 
> At the benefit shoot that Spoon's group put together there was a guy shooting the 2nd round that was using "BOTH". He was threading the rope through a D-loop. He had to prop the bow up and use both hands to get it set up to shoot. ?????


Nope but trust me its awesome!!!! Just laid up a 2 day PB on the 5 spot with it!!!!! Treaton has been runnung a simlar version since the end of last year


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FINGERS? :teeth:
> 
> Speaking of loops/ropes, I saw something a couple of weeks ago that I'd never witnessed.
> 
> At the benefit shoot that Spoon's group put together there was a guy shooting the 2nd round that was using "BOTH". He was threading the rope through a D-loop. He had to prop the bow up and use both hands to get it set up to shoot. ?????


Yep, seen this before too. Actually I tried this method last week. IMHO kind of a pain. For me, I get a far more comfortable anchor with the 'old fashioned' way.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Nope but trust me its awesome!!!! Just laid up a 2 day PB on the 5 spot with it!!!!! Treaton has been runnung a simlar version since the end of last year


OK dude, spill the beans - you know I'll do most anything to try and "buy" a few more points. :teeth:



mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, seen this before too. Actually I tried this method last week. IMHO kind of a pain. For me, I get a far more comfortable anchor with the 'old fashioned' way.


I would really love to see a super slow motion video on this being shot. I'd have to think that the rope would slap the d-loop AND arrow before ever getting threaded back through the d loop.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I shot with the rope on the release until I switched to the evolution...I always struggled to get a hinge to fire from a d-loop, It changes the angle too much. I actually am shooting the hinge right now and may very well go back to the rope on the release style...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK dude, spill the beans - you know I'll do most anything to try and "buy" a few more points. :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> I would really love to see a super slow motion video on this being shot. I'd have to think that the rope would slap the d-loop AND arrow before ever getting threaded back through the d loop.


Get Tim to make ya one and show ya how it works you'll like it


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Get Tim to make ya one and show ya how it works you'll like it


Hmm, guess I need to pay better attention to what the folks I shoot with are using. :teeth:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmm, guess I need to pay better attention to what the folks I shoot with are using. :teeth:


Like i say its not EXACTLY what Tim has but close enough for a temporary trial heck most of the time he has a few extra ones with him in his quiver


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I tried the D loop over 20 years ago. I shot a stan two finger, and you had to set it right on the edge to get it to go off, didn't work so great. Now with the new releases made for D loop just get the loop the right length, move the peep up the right amount and the anchor should be the same.[works for 90% of release shooters].


----------



## ksmrf (Feb 12, 2009)

never have used a loop. i can't find a bow with a short enough draw length. :teeth:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

If you use a release with a rope, the D loop will not change the draw length.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Name of shooter*



pragmatic_lee said:


> He was an older gentleman and shot in the far right lane on the 2nd round. Your score cards will probably have the lane assignments.


I think his name was Ed. He had a time with his release. Didn't notice was kind it was. He finally switched to another release because he was having so much trouble using the first one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry you aren't the only one....but I saw more barebow shooters last year then I did guys not shooting a loop of some kind 

as for X Hunters magic loop.....we talked about it the other day. I have been debating something for the past two years.......

well I will see when my X Hunter package shows up


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I shot with the rope on the release until I switched to the evolution...I always struggled to get a hinge to fire from a d-loop, It changes the angle too much. I actually am shooting the hinge right now and may very well go back to the rope on the release style...


Yep, tried to use a loop with my trusty 'ol Stan a few years ago. Thought that thing would *NEVER* fire. Took a few posts to understand the problem.



Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry you aren't the only one....but I saw more barebow shooters last year then I did guys not shooting a loop of some kind
> 
> as for X Hunters magic loop.....we talked about it the other day. I have been debating something for the past two years.......
> 
> well I will see when my X Hunter package shows up


Problem is the Stan release I use (probably 12+ years old) fits my hand nicely. If I could find the right fitting release...with a loop friendly head...then I would consider switching. I see Tru Ball has some new releases which might work. I might have to take a trip to LAS to give them a try.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I shoot with a loop, with a rope release off the string and with a caliper off the string. It just depends on what bow I am shooting. I dont believe that any of them produces any better results or has any significant advantage. I know someone who has taken as high as second in a few different nationals and has been in the shootdowns at the IBO worlds a few consecutive times that shoots a caliper off the string.


----------



## DougC in Mo (Nov 20, 2008)

willieM said:


> If you use a release with a rope, the D loop will not change the draw length.


It certainly will change your anchor point though. I've shot a loop for over ten years now, and switched from a 30" bow to a 29" to get the anchor point right.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, tried to use a loop with my trusty 'ol Stan a few years ago. Thought that thing would *NEVER* fire. Took a few posts to understand the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the Stan release I use (probably 12+ years old) fits my hand nicely. If I could find the right fitting release...with a loop friendly head...then I would consider switching. I see Tru Ball has some new releases which might work. I might have to take a trip to LAS to give them a try.


Jerry it's time to retire that thing...the hook and hinge can't be as smooth as it should be. 

You need to play in the classifieds a bit and just buy releases to try or mess with every hinge you can when you go to shoot...

What are you shooting? I have a Carter Atension I can send you if you want to try it....but my Micro III isn't going any place :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry it's time to retire that thing...the hook and hinge can't be as smooth as it should be.
> 
> You need to play in the classifieds a bit and just buy releases to try or mess with every hinge you can when you go to shoot...
> 
> What are you shooting? I have a Carter Atension I can send you if you want to try it....but my Micro III isn't going any place :wink:


Retire my 'ol Stan?  That's a tough one. Like I said earlier this one fits my hand so well. Believe you me...I've looked but haven't found the right one......yet. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Retire my 'ol Stan?  That's a tough one. Like I said earlier this one fits my hand so well. Believe you me...I've looked but haven't found the right one......yet. :wink:


You don't need to retire it Jerry...worst case, call up Zenith and order a new halfmoon for it, if you're really worried about it, order a head too those parts are pretty interchangeable. Right now I'm shooting a Zenith body and half moon with a Tru-ball (I think, but I know its not a Zenith) head on it...Stan releases don't wear out, it is really a pretty simple mechanism...regardless of what the esteemed Brown Hornet says..


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*loop*

I went about 8 years with out and then put one on a new string and I shoot better now and won't change.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

psargeant said:


> You don't need to retire it Jerry...worst case, call up Zenith and order a new halfmoon for it, if you're really worried about it, order a head too those parts are pretty interchangeable. Right now I'm shooting a Zenith body and half moon with a Tru-ball (I think, but I know its not a Zenith) head on it...Stan releases don't wear out, it is really a pretty simple mechanism...regardless of what the esteemed Brown Hornet says..


Ahhhhh, excellent idea! :thumbs_up Thanks for the suggestion Sarg.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> You don't need to retire it Jerry...worst case, call up Zenith and order a new halfmoon for it, if you're really worried about it, order a head too those parts are pretty interchangeable. Right now I'm shooting a Zenith body and half moon with a Tru-ball (I think, but I know its not a Zenith) head on it...Stan releases don't wear out, it is really a pretty simple mechanism...regardless of what the esteemed Brown Hornet says..


I am not talking about the handle wearing out....:wink:

and yes the moons, hooks and ledges do wear. :wink:

I used to love my OLD Stans also....in fact the Tru Ball I was shooting last year and at LAS is about 7 years old....it's a big difference with my new Stan.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not talking about the handle wearing out....:wink:
> 
> and yes the moons, hooks and ledges do wear. :wink:
> 
> I used to love my OLD Stans also....in fact the Tru Ball I was shooting last year and at LAS is about 7 years old....it's a big difference with my new Stan.:wink:


For me the handle is *THE* most important thing. I make a fist with my release hand so size becomes an issue. We can debate at another time if that method is proper...but that's the way I was taught. 

I do have one question...is it the design of the hook that determines if it will work properly with a string loop?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> For me the handle is *THE* most important thing. I make a fist with my release hand so size becomes an issue. We can debate at another time if that method is proper...but that's the way I was taught.
> 
> I do have one question...is it the design of the hook that determines if it will work properly with a string loop?


I hear ya....there is a reason I shot my TRU Ball as long as I did :wink: I am very picky with handles...

But yes the hook design is where the problem is...you have to remember when that head was being used there wasn't really anyone shooting a loop. If you want to shoot a loop with the old Stans you pretty much have to set them super hot....they won't be hot when you get to full draw. 

Which Stan are you shooting now? 

Relax that fist....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Jerry Im almost positive a Carter Atension head and moon will fit the older Stan handles


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> For me the handle is *THE* most important thing. I make a fist with my release hand so size becomes an issue. We can debate at another time if that method is proper...but that's the way I was taught.
> 
> I do have one question...is it the design of the hook that determines if it will work properly with a string loop?


I am almost certain I have an old stan d-loop head laying around somewhere if you want to use it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I hear ya....there is a reason I shot my TRU Ball as long as I did :wink: I am very picky with handles...
> 
> But yes the hook design is where the problem is...you have to remember when that head was being used there wasn't really anyone shooting a loop. If you want to shoot a loop with the old Stans you pretty much have to set them super hot....they won't be hot when you get to full draw.
> 
> ...


Yep, when I bought this release string loops weren't even on the radar screen.  I'm not sure which model it is. Mel made it for maybe a year...then it was gone.



X Hunter said:


> Jerry Im almost positive a Carter Atension head and moon will fit the older Stan handles


Thanks Brad. I'll have to check out that option.



BOWGOD said:


> I am almost certain I have an old stan d-loop head laying around somewhere if you want to use it.


You know what, I believe I have one of those in my archery hardware collection! :embara: Thanks BOWGOD...forgot all about it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, when I bought this release string loops weren't even on the radar screen.  I'm not sure which model it is. Mel made it for maybe a year...then it was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a pic :wink:

Those old loop heads were awful....there is a reason they only made them for a hot second :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Take a pic :wink:
> 
> Those old loop heads were awful....there is a reason they only made them for a hot second :wink:



What are you talking about. I used to really like them back in the day. They were a whole lot better than trying to get that maxim to go off a loop with the hook head. You just had to keep a few spare O-rings on hand. I might have to dig that old maxim out and see how it feels now that I have been spoiled by technology. But I remember back when I first got it I thought it was all that.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont use a loop. I use James Green Gator Jaw release. I have a short draw and it gives that extra lenght that i would lose to a loop. I'm 26" and alot of bows are 26" to 30" with a loop its 26.5"


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Take a pic :wink:
> 
> Those old loop heads were awful....there is a reason they only made them for a hot second :wink:


There ya go Hornet. Name this Stan release. If memory serves...I bought it @ 1995-1996.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> How many of you *DON'T* use a string loop?
> 
> Either I'm truly too old to learn new tricks ...or just hard headed ...but I prefer the old release rope under the nock method.


years ago i used a loop when I was shooting a pse durango and a mathews zmax....but when i changed over to a red dot i found the loop made it easy to tork the string enough to make my dot not centered...when i took the loop off my problem seemed to be solved (i have not used once since)...

but when i did with fiber optics it was great


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't remember the name of that one off the top of my head....give me a minute and it will probably come back to me....but I didn't even know what a hinge was until the late summer of 97....:wink:

But the reason I wanted to see a pic was to maybe figure out what release would be an easy switch. :wink:

Try a Stan Mag Micro . They are VERY similar in design....and talk about a comfortable handle


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

if its not broke don't fix it


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> There ya go Hornet. Name this Stan release. If memory serves...I bought it @ 1995-1996.


All the Stan releases from that era were named after Vegas Motels. The Luxor was purple and for small hands. I have two of them and understand why you want to stick with the older hinge. They are great releases. I know that there was a mirage but dont rememer the color of it. The mirage may have been the green one though. The other names has me stumped at this moment.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sahara was one of the older ones also.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Zen Archery said:


> if its not broke don't fix it


Who said it ain't broke:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

alright X Hunter....Bill and I need a pic. :embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

boojo35 said:


> All the Stan releases from that era were named after Vegas Motels. The Luxor was purple and for small hands. I have two of them and understand why you want to stick with the older hinge. They are great releases. I know that there was a mirage but dont rememer the color of it. The mirage may have been the green one though. The other names has me stumped at this moment.





boojo35 said:


> Sahara was one of the older ones also.


Ahhhhh, interesting. I remember the names Mirage and Sahara...didn't make the Vegas hotel connection. :embara:



Brown Hornet said:


> Who said it ain't broke:embara:


Shhhhhhhhhh....... :wink:


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ahhhhh, interesting. I remember the names Mirage and Sahara...didn't make the Vegas hotel connection. :embara:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh....... :wink:



I never made the connection myself...... I was informed of this by my archery guru, a former pro shop owner. Dont be too :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Sahara was one of my favorite releases....I had a few of the 2 finger models when I first started shooting a hinge


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Sahara was one of my favorite releases....I had a few of the 2 finger models when I first started shooting a hinge



What color was the Sahara? You guys brought all this up and its going to drive me crazy to remember which ones were which.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

go to limbsaver.com and watch the high speed videos of nock travel and you'll want to shoot w/ a loop


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

loop for me


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

drewbie8 said:


> go to limbsaver.com and watch the high speed videos of nock travel and you'll want to shoot w/ a loop


Actually when you set your nocking point up correctly to shoot a release with a loop instead of a loop on the string that doesn't happen. :wink:

You still tie a nock under....


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Jerry, I thought I was the only archer that shot without a loop. Now I know there are other dinosaurs out there  I use a caliper release and hook onto my string. It fits me perfectly and I don't get serving wear... quality caliper. I have tried a loop but I am not convinced... besides it makes my anchor feel terrible. I am a short draw shooter also.... 26.5 is a tough draw.

As far as Stans go... I have a couple of old black ones... you know the 3 finger ones that weren't machined handles... I have the blue one like yours and I also have the red one that has a funky head on it... don't know the name.

Chris


----------

